# Lymphatic Drainage Massage Therapy



## dalannac (Jul 1, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me a code for lymphatic drainage massage therapy?
From what I understand it is used for pre and post op swelling.  I work for vascular surgeons and my office manager asked about it because they are thinking of starting to perform this procedure. Thank you. Dalanna


----------



## papoosebabe (Jul 1, 2011)

97140- Manual Therapy techniques: mobilization, manipulation, manual lymphatic drainage, manual traction, one or more regions, each 15 minutes.


----------



## Elsa1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caution, Univera only accepts 97001 and 97002, IHA only accepts 97139!  Medicaid 97530...get the drift?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 6, 2011)

97001 and 97002 are evaluation, 97139 is an unlisted code and 97530 is for therapeutic activities. It seems really odd that those are to billed for what is clearly a 97140. Sounds like your PT association has some work to do in your part of the country.


----------



## erosario (Jun 9, 2014)

*electrosound lymphatic therapy*

Does any one knows what cpt code to use for eletrosonic lymphatic therapy? We have a patietn that is going to hace a biopsy of the breast and lymphatic traement was ordered..........thanks


----------

